# mario event part 2



## amemome (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm here and back to complain. 

Ok... is anyone else kinda miffed that the new items cost 1-up mushrooms instead of super mushrooms?

I don't know what I was expecting but here's a space to talk about round 2. what are your thoughts?


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 21, 2018)

When the 1st event came out Nintendo said each round would use different mushrooms if you read the notice lol. I'll be honest as I was saving up on super mushrooms because I forgot about it but I did buy a couple of coins with my leftovers. The only weird thing I'm seeing is that even though you can still craft items from round one, it doesn't look like you can get super mushrooms.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 21, 2018)

Yeah, gotta read the notices carefully. It did mention there would be new mushrooms and there was also some discussion of that on the forum.



AndroGhostx said:


> The only weird thing I'm seeing is that even though you can still craft items from round one, it doesn't look like you can get super mushrooms.



Out of 12 requests I got 2 super mushrooms. Looks like they're still dropping but at a much lower rate.


----------



## J087 (Mar 21, 2018)

I see no problems. It was all explained in the notice.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 21, 2018)

Luckily I managed to craft all the items that required super mushrooms.  My main question now is when the Peach clothing is gonna show up.


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Luckily I managed to craft all the items that required super mushrooms.  My main question now is when the Peach clothing is gonna show up.



Must be in Phase 3 of the event which starts on March 31st. 

Im honestly wondering what the Mushroom color will be for the phase rn.


----------



## amemome (Mar 21, 2018)

oh boy  looks like i missed that part of the notice! thanks for letting me know.


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 21, 2018)

luckily i only care about the hats and tops  so yeah. but i keep getting red mushrooms as well.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 23, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Luckily I managed to craft all the items that required super mushrooms.  My main question now is when the Peach clothing is gonna show up.



Me too! That’s all I want from this event. The rest I’m just crafting for the leaf tickets


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 23, 2018)

Bcat said:


> Me too! That’s all I want from this event. The rest I’m just crafting for the leaf tickets



Watch the Peach clothing be leaf ticket only items.  I'm gonna be so mad if that happens. :/


----------



## Bcat (Mar 23, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Watch the Peach clothing be leaf ticket only items.  I'm gonna be so mad if that happens. :/



Lol I sure hope not! But it could certainly be the case with this new trend they’ve started. 
But none of the other clothes have been for tickets so we should be okay hopefully


----------

